# overheated milk, now what?



## stoneyheightsfarm

I sat down to feed Shiloh while heating my milk. When I got up to check, it was 96, instead of 86. Can I just let it cool back to 86 before adding my culture? It's supposed to be Feta, and I put the calcium chloride in it.


----------



## hsmomof4

That's what I would do. I've overheated milk before and it's not been a problem.


----------



## Sondra

should be just fine


----------



## Bernice

Yep, let it cool down.


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm

It worked.  does adding the calcium chloride make feta rubbery, or do you think that was the heat?


----------



## hsmomof4

I dunno. I don't add calcium chloride to my feta.


----------



## Sondra

I Don't use it either


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm

Well, apparently I also need to use lipase or something to make it more flavorful. Ah well. You don't learn anything if you don't try, right?


----------



## paulaswrld

I have never used Calcium chloride in my feta but I always use lipase. If it was rubbery it was from too much rennet.


----------

